
Country-coder: Convert lat/lon to country code locally - rathel
https://github.com/ideditor/country-coder
======
wolfgke
How do you solve the problem that some areas that are claimed by more than one
country or are claimed by countries that are recognized/not recognized by
other countries?

~~~
d_watt
It doesn't appear to, there's just a hardcoded geo json file it queries
against: [https://github.com/ideditor/country-
coder/blob/master/src/da...](https://github.com/ideditor/country-
coder/blob/master/src/data/borders.json)

Kashmir, for instance, is only part of Pakistan.

Still an interesting exercise in geojson. I'm impressed that github
automatically renders the shapefile, rather than just the text.

